# !!! The official goat appreciation thread !!!



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

When I was 12 years old, I witnessed the birth of a white baby goat. I named him Lukas. He was the only one in the bunch with droopy ears. From that moment, we were inseperable. He helped me through rough times and followed me around like a puppy. Sadly, I had to move away from him when I was 13, but he will remain in my heart forever.

He looked similar to this:









Not only are baby goats very cute, but they're also very energetic and entertaining creatures, as shown in the video below:






Some goats develop interesting voices as they grow older:






One goat even moved on to become a back up singer for the world famous child prodigy Justin Bieber:






Are there any other goat enthusiasts around here?

Don't be shy


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Goats are ****ing awsome..... I remember when i was younger, going to a petting zoo and feeding all kinds of baby animals then getting straight rammed in the *** by a baby goat because i wasn't paying him attention.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Kiba said:


> Goats are ****ing awsome..... I remember when i was younger, going to a petting zoo and feeding all kinds of baby animals then getting straight rammed in the *** by a baby goat because i wasn't paying him attention.


It's so cute when they charge you with their barely existing horns.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Cute goats.  By the way, baby goats have funny tails I have noticed.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

While were on the topic of goats.... Goats must have like a total ridiculous sense of kinethetic awareness and balance to be able to pull **** like this off with hoofs of all things!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Not really goat, but kinda similar


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah I went back to the farm where I used to work in the summer, and there were lots of goats. They are so friendly, they seem about as smart as dogs.

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/NewsEvents/FDAVeterinarianNewsletter/ucm133649.htm



> The truth about goats is that they are one of the most intelligent of domesticated species, rivaling the pig and the dog. That's the good news. The bad news is that this intelligence, combined with curiosity and a highly active, energetic temperament, often causes problems for the owner, neighbors, and the animal itself. However, in an appropriate environment, goats can make excellent companion animals. They are noted to have highly individual personalities, and are capable of great affection and loyalty to their human caretakers. Goats can be trained to pull small carts, making them a fun and novel activity for children. Because of their small size and trainability, goats make an ideal 4-H project for younger children who might have difficulty handling larger farm livestock.












I've read that when they hone in on a target the pupils go round.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Kiba said:


> While were on the topic of goats.... Goats must have like a total ridiculous sense of kinethetic awareness and balance to be able to pull **** like this off with hoofs of all things!


oh, I didn't know they could climb the trees!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

http://rebloggy.com/post/gif-lol-an...-goat-dpaf-nigerian-dwarf-goat-k/28363534618#


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Stared down a black goat once... That was freaky as hell...


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Goat lovers, have you ever wondered what it would be like to be a goat? Well now you can find out for yourself! Introducing Goat Simulator!


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know what to do with myself..
They're so cute


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

They seems like they'd be fun pets to have.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Baaa baa baa


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Kiba said:


> While were on the topic of goats.... Goats must have like a total ridiculous sense of kinethetic awareness and balance to be able to pull **** like this off with hoofs of all things!


Yes! For example: Mountain goats have split hooves with two toes which they can spread apart, for balance. They have rough, rubbery and concave pads on the bottom of each toe provide the grip of a natural climbing shoe(they act kind of like suction cups). They also have rectangular pupils which gives them great peripheral vision. Ps. Mountain goats are actually goat-antelopes.

Let's have a look, shall we?





(the narrator is highly annoying)



MrKappa said:


> Yeah I went back to the farm where I used to work in the summer, and there were lots of goats. *They are so friendly, they seem about as smart as dogs.*
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/NewsEvents/FDAVeterinarianNewsletter/ucm133649.htm


Yes, they are. Especially if you remove them from their pack(?). I spent 2-3 weeks with my goat, away from the pack, and he became like a dog. He literally followed me around and came running when I called his name. I could even make him sit, walk away a bit and then shout for him to come. He would then come running towards me and "showing off" by jumping about.



scooby said:


> Goat lovers, have you ever wondered what it would be like to be a goat? Well now you can find out for yourself! Introducing Goat Simulator!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Speaking of goats and dogs:


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Speaking of goats and dogs:


How cute! However, goats are not only so sweet. Some can be quite willful and unruly.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> How cute! However, goats are not only so sweet. Some can be quite willful and unruly.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> How cute! However, goats are not only so sweet. Some can be quite willful and unruly.


Yeah they can be real *******s when they want to be:























Although cats aren't afraid of them...


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Our old goats Mork and Mindy, the used to love those steps, running up and down, jumping off


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

They are cute as long as they stay little.






As adults they can be pretty annoying keep banging their heads into anything.

There are 2 things just as cute if not cuter: bunnies and ducks.






These are calm but I like it when they are hopping like crazy.






Ducklings are so cute and clumsy while running.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Yeah they can be real *******s when they want to be:


This is the best thing I've seen today. Humans are really useless at a young age.



Mochyn said:


> Our old goats Mork and Mindy, the used to love those steps, running up and down, jumping off


Aw. Do you still have goats?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Yeah they can be real *******s when they want to be:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL . That goat is OWNING .


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Goat Simulator - ultimate tribute to goat.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Little known fact, Pathetic Guy, being a capricorn, is technically part goat. You're welcome.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Aw. Do you still have goats?


No  we rescued them and some battery farm chickens from being sent to the slaughter house, they had a great time eating all our plants and clothes and plant pots basically everything and anything, we really weren't prepared for that so it was a learning experience :yes


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

PatheticGuy said:


> Little known fact, Pathetic Guy, being a capricorn, is technically part goat. You're welcome.


oh Lord! :lol


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

This is a great thread but I still wonder why nobody likes mine about lion cuddling?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This may interest you:








> Goat Simulator is like an old school skating game, except instead of being a skater, you're a goat, and instead of doing tricks, you wreck stuff.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

goats are awesome, they were always my favourite animals at petting zoos. They're cute, wilful and it's amusing how they'll eat almost anything :lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mochyn said:


> No  we rescued them and some battery farm chickens from being sent to the slaughter house, they had a great time eating all our plants and clothes and plant pots basically everything and anything, we really weren't prepared for that so it was a learning experience :yes


What happend to them?



nml said:


> goats are awesome, they were always my favourite animals at petting zoos. They're cute, wilful and it's amusing how they'll eat almost anything :lol


Indeed. I remember when my goat broke out of his crib(?), at night, and ate goat food straight from a huge bag. Luckily I found him. He could've died. He was sick for days. I remember having to clean all his poop off his fur :lol Good tiemz.

qtness 1.08->


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone for some Jamaican goat curry?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
Ohhhhhhhhhh. Goats can become food?!?! REALLY?!?!?!?

:yawn


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> This is the best thing I've seen today. Humans are really useless at a young age.


"LOL that goat is OWNING"

:sus


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Yeah they can be real *******s when they want to be:


lol...took him down with a leg shot, then finished him with a headshot, this goat been playin mortal combat...

yeah we took in a stray goat when i was about 10yr old, used to always try an gore me with it's horn's, it ate the seat of my bike i think, so we got rid of it,and kept eating clothe's of the clothsline aswell,they would eat anything, don't know where it went though...


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

probably offline said:


> What happend to them?


We eventually gave the goats to a lady, her billy goat had just died and her nanny goat cried nonstop pinning for him so she was desperate to get another goat (or goats) to keep her company.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Lovely!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


Great jokes, especially I liked the one about the haircut.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I have three pet goats.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

probably offline said:


> ^
> Ohhhhhhhhhh. Goats can become food?!?! REALLY?!?!?!?
> 
> :yawn


http://www.mla.com.au/Cattle-sheep-and-goat-industries/Industry-overview/Goats

Australia has a large feral population of goats, so they sell them for their meat. Never tried goat personally.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

This has just reminded me of a time when me and my sisters were young. Mum and dad used to take us to visit a farm quite often and it was sort of an ongoing joke that this one goat called Nanny used to follow me around all the time. It got to a point where I was quite scared of this goat. Good times haha.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

goats have the best troll faces










the slight smirk and squinted eyes

he knows more than you


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Dat balance






bonus cuteness


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ awwwww


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

probably offline said:


> When I was 12 years old, I witnessed the birth of a white baby goat. I named him Lukas. He was the only one in the bunch with droopy ears. From that moment, we were inseperable. He helped me through rough times and followed me around like a puppy. Sadly, I had to move away from him when I was 13, but he will remain in my heart forever.
> 
> He looked similar to this:
> 
> ...


YES! I've always wanted a few baby goats! I love their energy, they have so much personality.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Came in this thread to post goat simulator video when I saw the thread title. Realised I'd already posted it in this very thread. :tiptoe I'll just be going.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
That happens to me a lot.

While I'm here, here is a profound message from goat:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't wait until I get my own place so I can get goats!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Goats are cool, but us Llamas rule.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Goat using wheelchair:


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

squirrel-goat


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

My favorite animal!

I'm partial to larger goats myself.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

What is going on in here? I'm the chairman of the Goat Appreciation Society (GAS) and I have not approved this thread. This is an unofficial thread. UNofficial. I will be noting down names.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been wanting to try goat milk for quite sometime. Goat curry is delicious, so I wonder if their milk is any good


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Goats milk is great, if you use it for some time it's hard to go back to cows milk


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^^^
You aleady posted goat meat before. How innovative.

---


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ I know I did Darling and I remember how much you enjoyed it the first time so I thought how about an encore.


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

When it comes to curry, goat curry really is the GOAT


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TheEchoingGreen said:


>


<3_<3


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

There are no brakes on the goat train.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Honey Badgers rule!! :boogie


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish all my dreams were like this:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I love pics of the Argan Tree climbing goats in Morocco.

http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/animals/stories/goats-really-can-climb-trees


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

*Here is a vid of my goats (and chickens) from olden times...*


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Corporal Clegg said:


> goat milk


yuck


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Serpentes (Mar 12, 2015)

I love goats. I go to shows to help my mom show ours. I've also assisted in a couple kiddings. It's a very rewarding experience to have goats they are so sweet and have their own personalities. :boogie:boogie


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Some of these picture aren't even goats. They are people dressed up as goats. Very convincing though.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

The goat thread is still here, so nice.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

came across this goat just today


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> The goat thread is still here, so nice.


Yes, it is. It is indeed.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hartford's new minor league baseball team:

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015/3/18/8252617/hartford-double-a-team-officially-named-yard-goats


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Hartford's new minor league baseball team:
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015/3/18/8252617/hartford-double-a-team-officially-named-yard-goats


oh, wow


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> came across this goat just today


This is almost the flag of my country. lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> This is almost the flag of my country. lol


And mine. I always get confused when Ukraine compete alongside Sweden in sports(with the clothes). :lol

---

Keep it coming guys. I'm watching enthusiastically from the sidelines.

Ps. Sad to hear about Pete. Hopefully he will revive during the full moon at the goat festival in 2018


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

probably offline said:


> And mine. I always get confused when Ukraine compete alongside Sweden in sports(with the clothes). :lol
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Oh right.  The colors of Swedish and Ukrainian flags are the same, just displayed in different patterns.


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

Sure I can appreciate myself a fine goat from time to time.


----------



## joko (Dec 24, 2014)

When I was a kid, I used to visit this farm every week to see my favourite goat in the whole world: Daisy! She was such a sweet creature. The owner would let me groom her and feed her, and she'd always tickle my hand when she was eating! Was nice to have a friend at such a lonely time in my life.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

joko said:


> When I was a kid, I used to visit this farm every week to see my favourite goat in the whole world: Daisy! She was such a sweet creature. The owner would let me groom her and feed her, and she'd always tickle my hand when she was eating! Was nice to have a friend at such a lonely time in my life.












I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## joko (Dec 24, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I know exactly what you mean.


Thanks Oprah.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

soo many goats yes yes


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

You can lead a goat to water but you can't teach it to break dance.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Corporal Clegg said:


>


I choose to believe that this is a holy book for a pagan death cult. The children's edition.


----------



## joko (Dec 24, 2014)

Lesson time.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Goat born with "old man" face.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

HenDoggy said:


> Goat born with "old man" face.


Oh my god


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human%E2%80%93animal_breastfeeding

Yummy goat milk.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Goats are alright but I grew to dislike raising them because they're a pain in the ***. They had a tendency of climbing ontop of my cars leaving dents, ramming me while i'm doing some thing and not paying attention to them, or escaping their pen. You'd often see me dragging goats around by their horns when they start to get stubborn heh. I could see them being good companions if they are trained properly, I used a goat at one time to herd sheep. They're called judas goats.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
So glad I made this thread.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Goats ...the weird cousins of sheep


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Reminds me of certain members


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

More goats


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been seeing that picture of the goat holding the leaf everywhere for some reason.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

That must be the nastiest thing you've ever witnessed. I watched a video on YouTube of an elephant giving birth and my god, it was the coolest and nastiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably already been posted, but...


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Probably already been posted, but...


oh god


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


> oh god


Ahh. Saw this on my Facebook and it actually prompted me to return to this site after an extended absence as I felt a strong need to post this on your messages thingie. Happy to see that you saw this!

Edit: I meant I saw the goat video on my Facebook, not your 'oh god' post.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

the black one is quite impressed


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

This thread makes me happy.

just like..


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

I have always been impressed by their ability to climb: they can scramble up near vertical walls! :eek


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

^ Those are kinda scary to look at actually


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
:3


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

0.37 näääe

(sounds like Swedish)


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

oh my god :lol


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok but are we not going 2 talk about this

https://vine.co/v/hdb2aD5X02X


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

alienjunkie said:


> Ok but are we not going 2 talk about this
> 
> https://vine.co/v/hdb2aD5X02X


Have you ever even _seen_ a goat? That's like a McDonald's Play Place compared to mountain goats. Mountain goats are like the Cirque Du Soleil of goats.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was out the other day tending to my tomato garden and I noticed my neighbors had some goats in their backyard. WTF I thought. I don't live on a farm. 

I find out they got them to eat up all the poison ivy and stuff that is growing in the yard.

That's pretty cool I guess.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

WhoDey85 said:


> I was out the other day tending to my tomato garden and I noticed my neighbors had some goats in their backyard. WTF I thought. I don't live on a farm.
> 
> I find out they got them to eat up all the poison ivy and stuff that is growing in the yard.
> 
> That's pretty cool I guess.


Well, that doesn't surprise me, since goats eat... everything. Literally.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

If a goat wants to eat your pants, it's best to just let it.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Is that a goat? It looks like a goat.

Edit: wait it doesnt have horns i feel stupid

Edit2: i should just delete this post


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

aww


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

My school isn't allowing me to bring my pet goat Rhubarb :c


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Chinese mountain goats are the best, they do parkour and gloriously stare off into the distance. Picture perfect breed.

"For Narnia!!!"


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Met this kid recently:


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Dammit! These damn goats are so damn cute! I just watched Wall-E again and I'm all emotional. And now these damn goats! Dammit!


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

@indiscipline: Oh my god. There will never be a more accurate image of you and me.

(jag orkar inte)

(jag vill prata med dig istället för att plugga)

edit:
@AussiePea: holy ****! that's a cutie


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> @indiscipline: Oh my god. There will never be a more accurate image of you and me.
> 
> (jag orkar inte)
> 
> ...


I KNOW, it's perfect.

(jag vill också men du måste <3)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

if i stop shaving my legs i can get a bit goaty


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Goats eyes. Nerrrrghhhh


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Goats eyes. Nerrrrghhhh


They carry the wisdom of 8932 Gandalfs.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

what kind of animal even thinks "im gonna do stunts on that kid"?










*pun pwnd*


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*eeee! so much cute!*

I met this cute kid in Ireland (he kept bleating at me)...talkative bloke. Cute red collar...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> what kind of animal even thinks "im gonna do stunts on that kid"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same animal that does this







reaffected said:


> I met this cute kid in Ireland (he kept bleating at me)...talkative bloke. Cute red collar...


Urrrrrgh. What a cutie.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

probably offline said:


> The same animal that does this


so...that video led me to believe that there must be a video of a horse bucking a goat off of its back. dont ever search for this...or anything to do with goats, eagles and cliffs.

just be very careful. :'[


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

snort*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

probably offline said:


>


i dont think this phenomenon has been represented here yet, looks like some kind of glitch from skyrim


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

@Surly Wurly glorious


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

^ how can they even live? that sh1ts even more ridiculous than SA


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
1.36-1.55 I just... goat no words


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

The new neighbors a few houses down moved in a few months ago brought some farm animals with them. Saw some giant rabbits and a couple goats. Every evening we could hear the older goat talking in goat language to the younger one.

And the kids that lived at the house knew how to rile them up:
Kids: Mehehe
Goat: Meheeh!
Kids: Mehehe!!
Goat: Mehehe!!!!!

It was a bit of fun hearing them, but I think a neighbor ratted them out because it's been a while that I've heard the goats make any noise. So they must have been moved to farm somewhere else.

Anyways some cute goat stuff:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

cri evrtiem


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*There's not enough goat mom appreciation in this thread.*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> *goat mom*


yaaaaaasss

we also need some goat dad









this thread is no longer plagued by an absence of the goat parents


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
goats with fangs..?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Not really goat, but kinda similar


For some reason this strikes me as a nirvana music video


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

why goat


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Pretty sure this is a lamb but people posted goat related reactions on tumblr, and now I'm confused. So let's just pretend it's a goat either way because it's funny and there's no sheep thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm the G.O.A.T of shooting.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

This is a true ****** story, I lived on a farm for a while when I moved out of my parent's house when I was 16. Well, not a real farm. But they had goats and chickens and cows, seriously. The goats were funny, esp the baby ones. They were like little dogs, they just wanted to be played with, they were very energetic and playful. I have some pictures of me with my friends playing with them but I'm too skeered to post them on this website.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Pretty sure this is a lamb but people posted goat related reactions on tumblr, and now I'm confused. So let's just pretend it's a goat either way because it's funny and there's no sheep thread.


Why has this never happened to me? ;_;


----------



## dreamofmylifetime (Mar 21, 2011)

Goat appreciation


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't have any cool goat pics, but i'd like to contribute by making a haiku, right now...

_screaming ball of fur
pronk onto my straw bale heart
chew out the sadness_

thanks:cig


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

goat status


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I don't have any cool goat pics, but i'd like to contribute by making a haiku, right now...
> 
> _screaming ball of fur
> pronk onto my straw bale heart
> ...


I've been brought to tears.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


This actually happened to me many years ago at a crappy pitch and put golf course. Except it wasn't a lovely goat / sheep, it was a strange old man. Just stood there looking at me on top of a small mound around holes 5-10.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Also I have a pic of a goat on my phone, couple of years ago walking about I found some. Not very interesting, but they had a nice living area and special shed thing.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone play this game? Lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

The G.O.A.T. Put some respeck on him.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> Anyone play this game? Lol


I think what we really need, is


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I had to bump this thread cause I found this just now:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
:3


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking through these thread, it looks like goats like to push others around. Bunch of *******s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Aw. You revived my necro thread :3


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Goats poop like rabbits.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A goat would be a cool animal for my parents to add to their farm. I wonder if they can be trained to stay on the property.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

probably offline said:


>


:grin2: So cute!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello. I'm a goat. I'm here to be appreciated. 

(I was thrown out of the cat thread)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

My people!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I appreciate a nice goat curry . 

Now that's appreciation


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I shall hop into action to save the goats


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just learned about this thread, and I thought I should share the time I took @funnynihilist's kid to the club. (He's still mad at me) :laugh:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I just learned about this thread, and I thought I should share the time I took @funnynihilist's kid to the club. (He's still mad at me)


Just look at that! You should be ashamed of yourself. 
Now all he wants to do is vape and drink cosmopolitans!
GGRRRRRRRR


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

lmao!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Just look at that! You should be ashamed of yourself.
> Now all he wants to do is vape and drink cosmopolitans!
> GGRRRRRRRR


That looks like a little more than yoga going on there. ;P


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

So this thread kept on going because people wanted to banter with probably offline and now this thread has legs of its own?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Rakawakafo said:


> So this thread kept on going because people wanted to banter with probably offline and now this thread has legs of its own?


The goats just needed a little push and now they're on a road towards world domination. I'm just watching it unfold from the sidelines.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

* *


----------

